# Injectable SARMs



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

Hello, I've been on a cycle of injectable lgd-4033 for about 2 and a half weeks now. I got mine from purerawz as I wasn't able to find another reliable source that sold injectables since swisschems stopped selling them.

I recently saw some reviews from people saying that purerawz had been known to scam people. I will say that currently I believe their lgd to be legit, but I was wondering if anybody else had any experience with this product and/or had a better source for injectable sarms.


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 6, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> purerawz


Isn't this a porn franchise? 




Hexman768 said:


> currently I believe their lgd to be legit


Why?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> Hello, I've been on a cycle of injectable lgd-4033 for about 2 and a half weeks now. I got mine from purerawz as I wasn't able to find another reliable source that sold injectables since swisschems stopped selling them.
> 
> I recently saw some reviews from people saying that purerawz had been known to scam people. I will say that currently I believe their lgd to be legit, but I was wondering if anybody else had any experience with this product and/or had a better source for injectable sarms.


SARMS are for women


----------



## Yano (Jan 6, 2023)

Being one of the uh ... ladies , thats made the mistake of trying that shit along the road of mistakes I have traveled. I spent 50 bucks or so on what you are asking about , shipping handling gas to the post office ,, now im out 65 bucks add in the ol ladies monster she just had to have at the gas station  and a bag of chips ,, im out an even 70 bucks , cus the woman just can not hand back change ... its like a DNA thing ....

*deep breath .... so I get it ,,, I go home and I get all  crazy with the cheez whiz .. 50mg/ml every damn day .. for 4 weeks ... you know what i got out of it ... *looks around

*leans in and whispers ,,, ya know what i got out of it for gainz ?

I got ...  - FUCK ALL !!!

nothing , nada , zip , zilch ... oh wait I did get something out of it ,, I called a dumb ass by the ol lady for trying it when I told her before I even ordered it ,,, I think a lot of this stuff is bullshit but I'm going to give it a go n see what happens ......  

Play Stupid Games Win Stupid Prizes 

"This message has been brought to you by the coalition of those that have been there done that and now serve as an example to all those that walk the road of stupidity."


----------



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> SARMS are for women


Well it's like I said in my introduction post, I no longer have a source for AAS so I'm just shit out of luck for anything else.


----------



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Isn't this a porn franchise?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


Well im see some androgenic side effects, so far an increase in back acne, and a slight increase in hair loss.

As far as gains, so far im up 2 lbs in the little time that I've started.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> Well it's like I said in my introduction post, I no longer have a source for AAS so I'm just shit out of luck for anything else.


Find another source. It's easy.


----------



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yano said:


> Being one of the uh ... ladies , thats made the mistake of trying that shit along the road of mistakes I have traveled. I spent 50 bucks or so on what you are asking about , shipping handling gas to the post office ,, now im out 65 bucks add in the ol ladies monster she just had to have at the gas station  and a bag of chips ,, im out an even 70 bucks , cus the woman just can not hand back change ... its like a DNA thing ....
> 
> *deep breath .... so I get it ,,, I go home and I get all  crazy with the cheez whiz .. 50mg/ml every damn day .. for 4 weeks ... you know what i got out of it ... *looks around
> 
> ...


It honestly sounds like the stuff you got was complete bunk, probably just BAC water in a bottle.


----------



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Find another source. It's easy.


Speaking as someone who's tried, people dont just go posting their reliable sources out willy nilly, and it's quite frowned upon to ask. I've looked around for hours and every source has mixed reviews. People either say it's great or they sell complete bunk or underused stuff. Seems like a crapshoot. But I figure I'll take the risk after this cycle is over and try some test from one of the more popular international sites.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> Speaking as someone who's tried, people dont just go posting their reliable sources out willy nilly, and it's quite frowned upon to ask. I've looked around for hours and every source has mixed reviews. People either say it's great or they sell complete bunk or underused stuff. Seems like a crapshoot. But I figure I'll take the risk after this cycle is over and try some test from one of the more popular international sites.


Why do you think international sites are better?

Look for a source that has testing results and a bunch of reviews.


----------



## Hexman768 (Jan 6, 2023)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why do you think international sites are better?
> 
> Look for a source that has testing results and a bunch of reviews.


I found one like you're describing a long time ago, but people were saying that infections were pretty common with their stuff, and I couldn't find anything else US based to save my life.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Isn't this a porn franchise?
> 
> 
> 
> Why?


No that site is Onlyraw.com

Get it right please before you jump down a new promoters thought.😂😂🤘


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2023)

Then there is PurleyRawDogz.
Spelled just like that..


----------



## lfod14 (Jan 7, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> Hello, I've been on a cycle of injectable lgd-4033 for about 2 and a half weeks now. I got mine from purerawz as I wasn't able to find another reliable source that sold injectables since swisschems stopped selling them.
> 
> I recently saw some reviews from people saying that purerawz had been known to scam people. I will say that currently I believe their lgd to be legit, but I was wondering if anybody else had any experience with this product and/or had a better source for injectable sarms.


Purerawz is ABSOLUTELY known to screw people! The destroyed themselves years ago. LGD puts water on you like Dbol, so unless you're up like 5-8 then that shits bunk. 

On the AAS source, you only had one? 10sec in a search engine starts the beginning of ending that, going to SARMs? C'mon man.


----------



## Pray68 (Jan 7, 2023)

Hexman768 said:


> Speaking as someone who's tried, people dont just go posting their reliable sources out willy nilly, and it's quite frowned upon to ask. I've looked around for hours and every source has mixed reviews. People either say it's great or they sell complete bunk or underused stuff. Seems like a crapshoot. But I figure I'll take the risk after this cycle is over and try some test from one of the more popular international sites.


So this is your reason for injecting research chemical SARMS from a dodgy site? Try what you want but your priorites seem kinda fucked.


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 7, 2023)

Anybody who pms you offering anything is most guaranteed to be a scammer. One of the elites is a known scammer


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 7, 2023)

RiR0 said:


> One of the elites is a known scammer


And they haven't been banned yet?


----------



## RiR0 (Jan 7, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> And they haven't been banned yet?


For a month.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 1:58 AM)

lfod14 said:


> Purerawz is ABSOLUTELY known to screw people! The destroyed themselves years ago. LGD puts water on you like Dbol, so unless you're up like 5-8 then that shits bunk.
> 
> On the AAS source, you only had one? 10sec in a search engine starts the beginning of ending that, going to SARMs? C'mon man.


As much as I want that to be true it ain't. Finding an actually good and reliable source is pretty hard if you dont know what to search for. Every source I've looked at and researched always has people saying they are a scam, they sell bunk goods, or underdone their product. Seems like a real crapshoot finding a decent source especially just for some test. The beat source I have been able to find is prestige, and they have mixed reviews at best.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 2:08 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> As much as I want that to be true it ain't. Finding an actually good and reliable source is pretty hard if you dont know what to search for. Every source I've looked at and researched always has people saying they are a scam, they sell bunk goods, or underdone their product. Seems like a real crapshoot finding a decent source especially just for some test. The beat source I have been able to find is prestige, and they have mixed reviews at best.


Finding a good source is easy.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 2:14 AM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Finding a good source is easy.


Well, help a brother out, I'm not asking for one to be handed to me, but what should I be searching for exactly?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 2:23 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Well, help a brother out, I'm not asking for one to be handed to me, but what should I be searching for exactly?


Look for sources that have:

1) HPLC testing by the source AND by customers

2) sources that have a more positive thread w/o negativity. Individual reviews don’t carry much weight but overall it should be a thread filled with happy customers.

3) a source that HANDLES any issues professionally and doesn’t just give the person with an issue shit.

4) these are small businesses. They should conduct themselves the same as any other small business. You wouldn’t frequent a shop that sold shitty stuff, employed a ton of reps, and berated its customers. Don’t settle for that with your source.

5) The UGBB isn’t a source board

Stay away from any sources that may have ended up in your PM. They are all scammers.


----------



## Hughinn (Friday at 2:49 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Well it's like I said in my introduction post, I no longer have a source for AAS so I'm just shit out of luck for anything else.



Damn man. 
What's wrong with plain testosterone?

Reliable, local domestic sources are not hard to find, or be too expensive.

It always works. The side effects effects are unpredictable boners and libido boosts the downside is you have to work hard to see results.

So just put in the work.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 3:49 AM)

Hughinn said:


> Damn man.
> What's wrong with plain testosterone?
> 
> Reliable, local domestic sources are not hard to find, or be too expensive.
> ...


I'm on the hunt for a good source for some test, if I could get it reliably I wouldn't be on sarms. But ordering aas from anywhere seems to be a crapshoot, I've heard people say you shouldn't order from a site in the first place which leaves me SOL because I'm new here.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 3:50 AM)

Hughinn said:


> Damn man.
> What's wrong with plain testosterone?
> 
> Reliable, local domestic sources are not hard to find, or be too expensive.
> ...


But finding a good source for test isn't as easy as everybody makes it seem, most sources that you find by searching are big names, but they are also almost all overseas. I haven't been able to find 1 solid domestic source that doesn't have a ton of negative reviews.


----------



## RiR0 (Friday at 3:59 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> But finding a good source for test isn't as easy as everybody makes it seem, most sources that you find by searching are big names, but they are also almost all overseas. I haven't been able to find 1 solid domestic source that doesn't have a ton of negative reviews.


If you’re too dumb to find one then you probably shouldn’t be using drugs


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 4:01 AM)

RiR0 said:


> If you’re too dumb to find one then you probably shouldn’t be using drugs


Been using drugs for years, but buying anabolics is a hell of a lot different from regular drugs.


----------



## RiR0 (Friday at 5:51 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Been using drugs for years,


Obviously


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 6:14 AM)

RiR0 said:


> Obviously


Dont go all Christian, holier than thou on me now, we're on a site where drugs are the main topic of conversation


----------



## Yano (Friday at 8:25 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Been using drugs for years, but buying anabolics is a hell of a lot different from regular drugs.


It is ? .... uhhh .... no its really not. Buying things to jack into your body is pretty much the same no matter what. 

Some use fancy websites , some use street corners ,, a transaction is a transaction ,, don't make it sound special due to the product involved.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 10:47 AM)

Hexman768 said:


> Dont go all Christian, holier than thou on me now, we're on a site where drugs are the main topic of conversation


He was saying the drugs fried your brain, jackass.


----------



## IronSoul (Friday at 12:25 PM)

Just put test in your ass silly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 12:30 PM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He was saying the drugs fried your brain, jackass.


No shit, how long have you been sitting on this information?


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 12:32 PM)

At the end of the day, I found a reliable source for another compound, not test, but not a SARM either, that I will use for my next cycle.

I figure a source will just come eventually with being a part of the community over time.


----------



## Robdjents (Friday at 12:36 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a good source for some test, if I could get it reliably I wouldn't be on sarms. But ordering aas from anywhere seems to be a crapshoot, I've heard people say you shouldn't order from a site in the first place which leaves me SOL because I'm new here.


So you didn’t have test so you just jumped on whatever drug you could find? Seems reasonable 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Robdjents (Friday at 12:37 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> At the end of the day, I found a reliable source for another compound, not test, but not a SARM either, that I will use for my next cycle.
> 
> I figure a source will just come eventually with being a part of the community over time.


Mods can we please and I mean for the love of fucking god please get the shit emoji back…we need it bad right now


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 12:39 PM)

Robdjents said:


> So you didn’t have test so you just jumped on whatever drug you could find? Seems reasonable 🤦🏻‍♂️


Nah, I've had my eye on this for a while, just hadn't found a source I trusted for it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 12:59 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> Nah, I've had my eye on this for a while, just hadn't found a source I trusted for it.


You’re doing great. Definitely smarter than the rest of us. Cracked the code. 

If you’re going on MENT only, good luck with that.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 1:10 PM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re doing great. Definitely smarter than the rest of us. Cracked the code.
> 
> If you’re going on MENT only, good luck with that.


Hell no, not yet at least, haven't had enough experience with estrogen control for that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Friday at 1:11 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> Hell no, not yet at least, haven't had enough experience with estrogen control for that.


So what compound? This outta be good.


----------



## Hughinn (Friday at 4:20 PM)

Hexman768 said:


> At the end of the day, I found a reliable source for another compound, not test, but not a SARM either, that I will use for my next cycle.
> 
> I figure a source will just come eventually with being a part of the community over time.



Look at the source boards here.

Read through the threads.

Look for testing by both the source and the user.

People posting bitching about label designs and whatever should be ignored.  A good source will test his products and encourage his customers to do so as well.

There's several good sources around


----------



## lifter6973 (Yesterday at 2:43 AM)

Hughinn said:


> Look at the source boards here.
> 
> Read through the threads.
> 
> ...


Well, this isn't a source board. There is a promo section with some sources but it aint that great.


----------



## Hughinn (Yesterday at 4:45 PM)

lifter6973 said:


> Well, this isn't a source board. There is a promo section with some sources but it aint that great.



Lmfao.

There's plenty of good sources right here on this board and members that have or can point you how to contact a source with reputable quality products at reasonable prices.

Except, you're a loudmouth disrespectful cunt that nobody wants to deal with.

So nobody offers you anything or trusts you to know anything 

Sad truth there.  Let it sink in


----------



## lifter6973 (Yesterday at 7:33 PM)

Hughinn said:


> Lmfao.
> 
> There's plenty of good sources right here on this board and members that have or can point you how to contact a source with reputable quality products at reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


Please take your frustration, lies and BS to the flame forum where it belongs.
This is not a source beard either in case you weren't aware.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Yesterday at 8:21 PM)

Plenty of sources here. Some guys just don’t know what they’re talking about. You should look at post history before listening to the ramblings of a lunatic.


----------



## lifter6973 (Yesterday at 8:25 PM)

Some guys think they know everything but they've had one too many drinks and really know nothing.


----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 8:39 PM)

lifter6973 said:


> Please take your frustration, lies and BS to the flame forum where it belongs.
> This is not a source beard either in case you weren't aware.


What was the lie?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Yesterday at 8:58 PM)

RiR0 said:


> What was the lie?


He has no idea. He just got done sniffing hair.


----------

